# stray voltage on coax jack on tv



## jimmyg31082 (Aug 28, 2013)

I have a duplex apartment I'm working on and in both apartments I'm getting 35-42 volts from neutral to ground of coax jack on TV. The receptacle is ungrounded but I have the same problem when I plug the TV into a grounded outlet. The city has checked from transformer to service entrance cables and there are no problems/ abnormalities. Both aptmnts fed from same common supply and split from a duplex meter/ disconnect. The problem exists only on certain circuits in the house, not all but they all contain grounded/ungrounded receptacles, and the problem is on both. I have replaced all the receptacles on the circuits with the problem. Was ready to rewire when I found it wasn't isolated to one aptmnt. Neither aptmnt is connected to cable co so there is no back feed there. I'm stumped. Help.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

You prolly lost the ground on the cable, it's usually grounded at demark or at the first splitter.


----------



## jimmyg31082 (Aug 28, 2013)

The TV is isolated from cable co feed.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

What you are seeing is not uncommon if I'm reading your post correctly.

Is the voltage causing any problems?

Are you measuring it from the threaded part of the TV coax connector to house neutral and/or ground? If so, there are most likely some electrical components inside the TV that are passing some voltage to the chassis ground. If you are using a high impedance meter you could place a 1K resistor across your leads and most or all of the voltage should go away.


----------



## tomgt63 (Jun 21, 2010)

I used to work for a cable company. There is a transformer that you can plug into a wall receptacle and feed power back to an amplifier using the same coax cable bringing signal to the tv. This is used when there is no close power source for the amp. It resembles somewhat a small two way spliter.


----------



## jimmyg31082 (Aug 28, 2013)

Not sure how the cable amp reply is going to help me. Maybe you could explain further. The voltage is measured from neutral of circuit to ground/ threaded part of connector. It does it with 3 seperate tvs in two seperate apartments.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

jimmyg31082 said:


> Not sure how the cable amp reply is going to help me. Maybe you could explain further. The voltage is measured from neutral of circuit to ground/ threaded part of connector. It does it with 3 seperate tvs in two seperate apartments.


As I mentioned, the voltage may be normal.

Is the voltage causing any problems?

Without an *outside cable service *connected to the TV there is no ground, the TV chassis is floating.


----------

